# What's with all the P99 threads???



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

I mean the P99 is a nice pistol and all, hell I own one of the little buggers that was off the first production run!!

That doesn't mean I carry it!!

I prefer the classic PPK/S!!

C'mon guys, admit it, how many of you out there carry the classics??

I've even been known to carry a 1950s vintage PP!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Can't help it that the P99 is so good compared to the other pistols here :mrgreen: 

I am rather surprised about the Walther takeoff here too. But, between several websites, I have basically "sold" something like 12 P99s in the past couple of months 

As for the PPK - there are some PPK fans here. The gun just never did anything for me, personally.

I used to be a huge 1911 fan, so I guess at 1 point, I was into "classic" guns. I've owned a few over the years. The last was a $1200 TRP. However, I would always shoot as well or better w/ my P99 :mrgreen: - Not sure why. Finally, the gun got messed up in a refinish screwup, and I sold it at a loss after that. 

I decided no point in buying anymore 1911s anymore, when my $439 SW99 and P99 shoots better for me than a $1200 1911.

I could have bought a Nighthawk instead of my PS90 - but figured, what was the point.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

To each his/her own. The P99 is a great carry piece in full size or in the compact model. I own two "classic" Walther models, the PPK/s and the P38. Why do I not carry them daily? Because for me it is not practical. I am as accuracte with my PPK/s and P38 as any of my P99's, but when the $hit hits the fan I guarentee that a P99 will be by my side.

As a point of technicallity, all my P99's are "classics." All my P99's are the original design and not the newer design (except my two work P99's which are company owned and I do not consider them mine, per say).

The question should not be why there are so many P99 threads, it should be why are all the PP, PPK, & PPK/s owners not starting threads about them.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

don't knock it till you try it...
never thought i'd buy a walther...but here i am with a newly purchased p99..thanks to ship and others for turning me to the dark side..


i used to think berettas were the only way to go....well.....now i am completely WALTHERED crazy..go figure..


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

The *real* reason is that the P99 is infectious - I caught a mutant strain: a SW99c. Same symptoms.


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

*Somebody say P99??*



jason0007 said:


> don't knock it till you try it...
> never thought i'd buy a walther...but here i am with a newly purchased p99..thanks to ship and others for turning me to the dark side..
> 
> i used to think berettas were the only way to go....well.....now i am completely WALTHERED crazy..go figure..


I've had an original P99, date code "KK" for years and for all you young'ins out there it's NOT a S&W import, thank you very much!!!! It's an old Interarms P99.










I just don't like carrying it!!
It's an excellent pistol!!
I just prefer the "smallness" of the PPK!!
Maybe I'm just old fashoned in that respect!!


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey there Den. I don't often carry mine either. Just can't conceal it that well. The PPK/S just dissapears.


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

In addition to the PPK/S, I also carry a PP.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck really needs to just admit his P99 has its own pillow on his bed:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> Shipwreck really needs to just admit his P99 has its own pillow on his bed:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


Nonsense. It has its own little bed.

The Walther P-38 and JMB's Model 1911 are the two most influential pistols when it comes to the modern military sidearm.

That is why the Walther P-38 is my favorite Walther pistol. It's a shame that Walther doesn't make and export a variant of said pistol now.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> Shipwreck really needs to just admit his P99 has its own pillow on his bed:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


Actually, I built a little shrine :smt083 :smt083 :smt083

:smt043 :smt043


----------



## DakotaElkSlayer (Jan 30, 2007)

denfoote said:


> I've had an original P99, date code "KK" for years and for all you young'ins out there it's NOT a S&W import, thank you very much!!!! It's an old Interarms P99.


I must be naive..... Why would it matter who IMPORTS it, be Interarms, S&W, or some guy named Bob?????

Jim


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

DakotaElkSlayer said:


> I must be naive..... Why would it matter who IMPORTS it, be Interarms, S&W, or some guy named Bob?????
> 
> Jim


It doesn't really. A few people just prefer that. I don't care personally.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

I would like to have one of the old Interarms Imports... but to tell you the truth.... I much rather have one that says 
"CARL WALTHER USA LLC/Alexandria/VA"
but that again is just me....


----------



## DakotaElkSlayer (Jan 30, 2007)

But Interarms??? Didn't they also import Rossi??? 

Jim


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Interarmco.. or Interarms as it later was called imported guns from all over the world.... 
I don't know much of it's history and why they went under.. but at some point they had the PPK/S and PPK under license from Walther ....which the parts were made some place in Alabama...


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I just got my PPK/s back today. Hopefully I can shoot it tomorrow.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> I just got my PPK/s back today. Hopefully I can shoot it tomorrow.


----------

